# Shed Hunting Training



## Remmy

Rummy LOVED the rubber antler (shed) that came with the system. We played fetch and tug a war with it creating a drive for it. This went on for a few weeks and then we learned a new game for us, hide and retrieve.(So much fun!) I put Remmy in a sit and stay in one room and then hid his shed in another in the open. Well he did perfect!!! and loved the game. He actually got everyone playing it with him, and thats saying a lot considering my brother and sister inlaw aren't huge dog/Remmy fans. Well the next step was to switch to a real shed antler which are hard and unlike anything Remmy ever picks up or carried in his mouth. So I had planned to wait quite awhile to build up muscle memory. Well my dad couldn't wait and threw a real shed and Remmy tried to pick it up but it was too heavy. Well I thought we had just ruined all the training we had done. But then we threw a tiny one and Remmy brought it back. So we began play hid and retrieve and he kept bringing it back. I was so PROUD how good my boy was doing!


----------



## Remmy

With all this confidence in my little boy I may of tried leaping ahead before we were ready. With Remmy doing so good I thought lets set a couple of sheds out in our game. Well he didn't know what to do. He couldn't figure out how to pick them both up LOL. But then we hid them far apart so he would see one at a time and it worked!! He'd bring the first one back and I would send him for the second and BAM he was doing multiples!!! I have always heard poodles were smart and read it but man did I underestimate my boy.


----------



## LEUllman

That sounds really fun!


----------



## Mfmst

Thank you for explaining shed hunting! That does sound like it would be fun.


----------

